# New from Eastern Colorado



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard Janet! Please share some pics of your horses with us!


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

The pictures I have are not the best but as soon as I take better ones I will definitely share! The first photo is my paint Rayne . The second one is our palomino momma Badito with my daughter. The third is Daisy, Baditos baby! Sorry they aren't the best.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful horses 

Welcome to the horse forum and welcome to the world of horses!

I used to live in CO, very amazing trail riding there!


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Beautiful horses
> 
> Welcome to the horse forum and welcome to the world of horses!
> 
> I used to live in CO, very amazing trail riding there!


Thank you!


----------



## schnue (Feb 9, 2010)

*Welcome!*

I'm from Colorado Springs. Your horses and daughter are beautiful. I currently lease an older bay mare at Flying W and really enjoy the people there, the horses/barn and the trails. Great riding. I've learned a lot from just reading through the threads. Happy trails.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Beautiful horses! I really like the last filly


----------



## JumpingJiminy (May 2, 2012)

Finally, other people from Colorado! Nice to meet you, I'm in Pueblo, but my horse is in Fountain(Close to Colorado Springs).


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

I used to live close to Fountain, in Security. I never knew there was a boarding facility down that way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## schnue (Feb 9, 2010)

Maybe we should start a 'We love riding Colorado' forum group so something like that.....


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

Lol, I bet if we googled we would find something like that. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

welcome to the forum  im from the opposite side of colorado -R


----------

